# You have got to see this!!! Jokes and all!



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 10, 2005)

I was looking for stuff and tripped face first into this site!   I think I've seen it before but it's changed around if it is the same one! Start with this link but go ahead and look around! It's great!

http://www.arwen-undomiel.com/humor.html

This is the best I have yet to see for something that just makes me laugh! I hope you'll let me know what you think and you HAVE to tell me what your favorite one is! That is, if you can pick!  Enjoy!!! 

(And I'm sorry if someone somewhere already posted this. I just had to as soon as I found it!!!   )

OH! If you click and all you see is a list of titles, keep going down!!!


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't like such 'funny' sites. It is ridiculous; mochery, jeer. And there are many, many sites like that. I have seen several ones. There is 'the shortest LotR' and other 'funny' comics and two-minute-films.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 11, 2005)

Then I hope you will except my apologies. However I will not be changing my mind about placing this here. Some have already informed me that they enjoyed having the opportunity to laugh at this after a hard day at work. 

Granted, even I don't like _all_ the things there but I have a slightly odd sense of hummer at times and this was one of the things that appealed to me. If you would like, there are many other pages of movie shots, a full gallery in fact! Also a list of English to elven words and many other things, most of which I have yet to go through since they changed it around.

A I'm sorry if you're a Legolas fan, but I like the little (I think it's an avatar) of Legolas shooting his arrow into the sky.  (if you've seen it you'd know what I'm talking about) Also the Ring Wraiths at the river!   Though there are lots of others that make me laugh. Just go look, you'll see what I mean! (that is, as long as you are open to this sort of thing.  )


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 11, 2005)

Ara, that was so funny I cried laughing! *wipes tears off cheeks* Better than the warped quotes I found. I'll have to show it to my sister, and I'll tell you both our favorites.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 11, 2005)

Thought ya might like it! Thanks for saying so! And yes, share and let me know if you can pick a favorite! I like most of them of corse... but there's always one that strikes you as slightly better in some way.   Thanks again! Have fun!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes I thought it was quite funny. *glares at Ingwe* Thanks Ara.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

I hope that this will provide you with something to do when your day just won't seem to go right or that you feel like you'll never get done with whatever you're doing. Please enjoy and help support this thread by telling us about your favorite, what you think, if this helped with a bad day or whatever you feel like saying...  (be nice!   )

~Ara (though this is more ACE  )


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 13, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> I have a slightly odd sense of hummer at times and this was one of the things that appealed to me. A I'm sorry if you're a Legolas fan, but I like the little (I think it's an avatar) of Legolas shooting his arrow into the sky.


No, I have odd sense of humour  . And, no, I not a Legolas fan, not in the movies and I am not Bloom fan. 
As I previously mentioned, I have seen other funny 'things' like that. The other users like them but I don't. It is something normal.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 13, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> I am not a Legolas fan


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 13, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> No, I have odd sense of humour  .



I _WAS_ going to fix that before it got caught!!!  *mumbling* stupid spell check... never helps... 

HEY! It says that you spelled it wrong too! What gives!?  

HI RAI!!!  Hope you had the chance to look at that link! I think you would like it, just... don't hurt yourself!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 13, 2005)

It's probably because he spelt it the British way: humour, instead of humor. Dumb Americans.    

I've seen that site before. The pictures are amusing.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 17, 2005)

ACE said:


> HEY! It says that you spelled it wrong too! What gives!?





e.Blackstar said:


> It's probably because he spelt it the British way: humour, instead of humor. Dumb Americans.


Of course I spelt it in British English... I study British English, not American English, though I have a book 'The differences between the US English and brit. English'. Well, the title is in Bulgarian so I may not translate in correct. I undestand your language but for myself and, well, I can translate but I am *not *a translator.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 17, 2005)

I do not think "spelt" is really a word is it?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 17, 2005)

*snickers, looks around and ducks before being seen.*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 17, 2005)

Daranavo said:


> I do not think "spelt" is really a word is it?


 
It is too! Just like burnt. And spent. And spilt. It's an archaic substitution for the past tense 'ed' sufix.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 17, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> It is too! Just like burnt. And spent. And spilt. It's an archaic substitution for the past tense 'ed' sufix.


Go girl! Get him! Get him good! 

Ara, I'm so dense. When I first looked at that page I only looked at the _first_ page. I didn't see the other two. I laughed just as hard if not more. I was literally crying!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 17, 2005)

Wrong! The only su*ff*ixes for spell is spells, spelled, speller, spellers, and spelling. Try again and thanks for playing! Nananana, BooBoo!


----------



## Greenwood (Aug 17, 2005)

Daranavo said:


> Wrong! The only su*ff*ixes for spell is spells, spelled, speller, spellers, and spelling. Try again and thanks for playing! Nananana, BooBoo!


Spelt is a perfectly legitimate English word; though it is primarily of British usage. (It is their language, BTW.  ) It is the past tense and past participle of the verb "spell". I found it in every dictionary I have at home (several, including the Concise Edition of the OED) and most on-line dictionaries I checked. In checking on-line make sure you are looking at the defintion for the verb "spelt", not the noun "spelt", which is a kind of wheat.

Careful with the "nanananas" and the "booboos"!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 17, 2005)

*For crying out loud! It's just a word!*

This argument is really pointless. I did the same thing as Greenwood and came up with the same definitions. If Webster says it's a word, than it's a word. Now, can we pleeeeeease drop this so that it doesn't turn into a genuine argument?

Edit: If I sounded angry, I wasn't.  I just want a peaceful atmosphere in here. That's all.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Meg! I guess I missed a little today...  Ah well, as long as you are nice and letting people look at the link!  

Now be good people! We don't want anyone getting in trouble!   Have fun exploring!!!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok, I looked it up, it is a word, and as a V. it appears to be a past tense of the word spell. I just dont think it is as proper english but I stand corrected.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 18, 2005)

ha!  



> suffixes



Meh, it's not my fault the F key on our keyboard sticks.  


Okay, I'm done for real now.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 19, 2005)

Greenwood said:


> Spelt is a perfectly legitimate English word; though it is primarily of British usage. (It is their language, BTW.  ) It is the past tense and past participle of the verb "spell". I found it in every dictionary I have at home (several, including the Concise Edition of the OED) and most on-line dictionaries I checked. In checking on-line make sure you are looking at the defintion for the verb "spelt", not the noun "spelt", which is a kind of wheat.
> Careful with the "nanananas" and the "booboos"!


Thank you, Greenwood  As I previously mentioned, I study British English and you know... There are some differences between your languages. Just like Bulgarian and Macedonian (actually, there isn't Macedonian. They just use our dialects) or between the dialects in some parts of my country... Good God, I cannot understand some people who think that speak Bulgarian...
Ooops, too much offtopic...


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 4, 2005)

Ara, it's so hard to pick a favorite but I think I'll go with the one where Legolas makes up a poem about his bow and arrow. 

"_I shot my arrow into the air it fell to earth I know not where. ummm... ooops."_  

I was laughing so hard that I inhaled part of the M&M I was eating!


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 4, 2005)

My nine year old daughter loved the bit where Harry Potter landed in the Mines of Moria in his Quidditch gear.

Daranavo may not like the pp of spell being spelt; but he can always eat it instead - it's also a type of wheat.


----------



## Adiemus (Sep 8, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen, thx for this link  
I found there few pictures copied from my own website (fully dedicated to tolkien related humour; partially translated into english), what means that somebody from around the world visit its from time to time  
If you like similar type of humour, feel invited to click: http://rozbrykanybalrog.zlotylas.org ; now I have a motivation to translate more of this stuff  vbmenu_register("postmenu_457438", true);


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey, that's cool! I really can't read anything but it's fun to know that others are enjoying this stuff!  Yes! Please translate what you can! That would be really cool! 

I'm glad this is doing you all some good. That's what I put it here for!  Keep enjoying and don't forget to say hi and let me know you're still there! Let's keep this thing going!


----------

